# Bonie and Clyde's official trend



## TeguBlake (Dec 2, 2012)

So here it is I finally am makeing this trend of my little guys! Bonnie is an exstream girl, and Clyde is an b/w male. Clyde is 19 inches, Bonnie is 14 inches now. She was only 8 inches when I got her on 10/ 18, she sorta on the small sides think but they both eat like hogs and I hope to see so e good growth out of them this next spring![attachment=5891].


Here is a pic of Bonnie now!


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

Good job keep uo the good work they willb grow trust me

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you have any better pics of the tegus?


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 2, 2012)

james.w said:


> Do you have any better pics of the tegus?



There"s a few I'm trying to figure the picture thing out.
.....
.....
.....
.....


The pics to Clyde Bonnie Clyde Bonnie


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you guys know how to post videos??


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 3, 2012)

_Use the insert video link at the top right corner of the reply thread. It's the blue tv with the drop down menu. Then preview the message before posting to make sure that it shows up._


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you so much man!


----------



## jondancer (Dec 3, 2012)

They will grow soooo fast keep the pictures coming


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 3, 2012)

I will as soon as I get home! I have some videos I'm going to post! I'm glad I'm finally doing this


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 3, 2012)

Today baby got to meet chicken hearts and turky inriched with reptile-cal and a little cod liver oil! You wouldnt belive her response And she is giving me the stink eye for trying to take her sock away! Also ill be posting videos so once I figure out how to remove pictures off my iPad, ill prolly just get a camera! 
+ she might be a he??? Lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nz4JHZnEJQ&list=HL1354583745&feature=mh_lolz[/video]

Here is the link to my first videos i made yesterday! i think im going to start makeing videos every week! let me know how it came out! let me know what i need to change!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoHlc2UnJbA&feature=BFa&list=HL1354583745[/video]


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

[attachment=6322]


They grow so fast


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

They looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks man, they are both spoiled.. But I'm letting Clyde my little loung lizard go, because I don't have room for for a cage for both of them.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn that sux

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Y friend wants to sell me his blue female but I dont have room

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, truly does.


----------

